# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  El agua y los miembros de embalses.net

## REEGE

He abierto éste hilo, para que los miembros que lo deseen, muestren su fotografía, con algún motivo relacionado con el AGUA, y así en las famosas KDD's o en visitas que algunos de nosotros hacemos a los embalses, podamos "conocernos" un poquito más y veo que es una segunda manera muy original de conocernos después de muchos ratos juntos debatiendo en éste Gran Foro a través de la escritura. Saludos y animaos...

FOTO DE REEGE EN CORDOBA:

----------


## Luján

> He abierto éste hilo, para que los miembros que lo deseen, muestren su fotografía, con algún motivo relacionado con el AGUA, y así en las famosas KDD's o en visitas que algunos de nosotros hacemos a los embalses, podamos "conocernos" un poquito más y veo que es una segunda manera muy original de conocernos después de muchos ratos juntos debatiendo en éste Gran Foro a través de la escritura. Saludos y animaos...
> [...]


Muy buena idea. Aunque a ti ya se te ha visto en otras fotos.

Como las fotos en las que aparezco yo aquí no me hacen justicia, he buscado otra por el PC y he dado con una (cosa difícil, ya que no suelo dejarme fotografiar) en la que no estoy mal del todo.

En la Cascada de La Garita, Chera (Valencia)

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Muiy buena idea.

Viaducto de Alcocer-Castejon en el embalse de Buendia.



un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> He abierto éste hilo, para que los miembros que lo deseen, muestren su fotografía, con algún motivo relacionado con el AGUA, y así en las famosas KDD's o en visitas que algunos de nosotros hacemos a los embalses, podamos "conocernos" un poquito más y veo que es una segunda manera muy original de conocernos después de muchos ratos juntos debatiendo en éste Gran Foro a través de la escritura. Saludos y animaos...


Buena idea REEGE, aunque para mí encontar una en la que salga va a ser una quimera, siempre soy yo el que tiene la cámara... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Intentaré rebuscar en ese disco externo de 1 TB haber si hay alguna en la que salga  :Embarrassment: , sino, un día que vaya a Alange con alguien para salir en alguna y ponerla... :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

Hola Reege, buena idea la de este hilo, :Wink:  aunque tengo pocas fotos mias en los embalses, aquí os dejo una en el embalse del Gergal, y pronto pondremos las de la Kdd  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  a cambio tienes que poner alguna de la boda  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  por ejemplo la de entrega de anillos  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosa imagen amigo Fede, te quedó divina, para enmarcar  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> Preciosa imagen amigo Fede, te quedó divina, para enmarcar 
> 
> Un saludo.


Gracias F. Lázaro, pero no la hice yo, me la hizo mi hijo, por cierto a ver si despues de la Kdd de la Fuensanta, tiro un sabado de estos para visitar Alange, y de camino te saco unas fotos  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias F. Lázaro, pero no la hice yo, me la hizo mi hijo,


Pues tiene buenas dotes de fotografía, se nota que tiene un buen maestro... :Smile:  :Wink: 




> por cierto a ver si despues de la Kdd de la Fuensanta, tiro un sabado de estos para visitar Alange


Cuando tu quieras campeón, ya sabes lo que te dije ayer por MP  :Smile: 




> y de camino te saco unas fotos


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Ea, mira que guapos! :Big Grin: 
Pues aqui me teneis, esta me la hizo Ben-Amar Jr. en una de las fuentes de el Generlife
http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1277872135

----------


## ben-amar

con el rio Genil, tras la presa de Iznajar.
Con su camiseta de campeones de Europa
http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1277872885
una de las cascadas en el Generalife, donde el agua está presente por todos lados

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buena idea REEGE, lo que pasa es que para encontrar alguna fotillo mia.... :Frown: 
Bueno la proxima vz que vaya al embalse del Retortillo me sacaré alguna foto. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

----------


## REEGE

Me gusta éste hilo, porque así cuando hablo con alguno de vosotros no me imagino como sois... Estamos todos muy guapos, pero Ben-amar Jr, nos gana a todos, y que siga tan bien en el fútbol, a ver si se hace pronto un nuevo Villa. Saludos a todos.

----------


## nando

Bueno con permiso de mis compinches  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ahí vá eso :Embarrassment:

----------


## santy

Por mi parte, permiso concedido, de todas formas la iba a poner yo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Ver juntos a miembros de éste foro, que gracias a él, se unen para compartir y mostrar a los demás, imágenes de lo que más nos gusta....
Los embalses!!!

----------


## REEGE

Como me dice mi nuevo y gran amigo ben-amar Jr... Soy Milenario. Muchas gracias campeón!!! Y quiero que mi numero 1000 sea algo especial y con mucho cariño se lo quiero dedicar a la que será mi mujer el día 3 de Julio.
Y que mejor manera de colocando su foto en éste Post que creé yo para que todos nosotros nos demos a conocer. Muchas gracias por ser mis amigos a todos vosotros y estoy orgulloso de formar parte de éste Gran foro y para mí también Gran familia. Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Mi enhorabuena por el milenio y ¡como no! por ese "peaso" mujer que te llevas.
Enhorabuena de nuevo, por ese enlace, a los dos. Os deseo todo lo mejor de la vida y brindaré por vosotros el día 3 junto a nuestros amigos. :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## ivanmilitar

voy a ver si me sale esto de subir las fotos..... este soy yo en la orilla de una de nuestras típicas ramblas.


 [[IMG]URL=http://img121.imageshack.us/i/dsc00147gv.jpg/][/URL][/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## IMP68

Aqui os dejo una foto mia que me hizo mi mujer durante mi viaje a Mallorca a principios de septiembre de 2.008.



La verdad es que me habria gustado hacer mas viajes este año para fotografiar diversas presas, y mas cuando ha llovido tanto y los embalses se encontraban como nunca, asi como ir a la quedada de este sabado, pero mi mujer sale de cuentas de su embarazo dentro de 3 semanas y no es plan ni de viajar ni de dejarla sola. Es nuestro primer hijo, y me parece que en un tiempo no podre hacer ningun reportaje. Pero prometo realizarlos de nuevo en cuanto me sea posible. Eso si, seguire viendo el foro todos los dias.

Por cierto, mi nick IMP68 corresponde a mis iniciales y a mi año de nacimiento. Me llamo Ignacio (el mismo nombre que hemos decidido para nuestro hijo), pero tambien me podeis llamar Nacho.

Un saludo para todos, en especial para Reege, que tengas un muy feliz dia el proximo sabado.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues muchas felicidades y mi enhorabuena a tí tambien, amigo Nacho.
Saludos tambien para la mamá.
PD.: quedas disculpado de la KDD y se nos hará muy largo sin tus reportajes. :Wink:

----------


## ivanmilitar

gracias a Xuquer he podido subir las fotos, he leído sus instrucciones de la cafetería. muy bien explicadas por cierto. 
la rambla que hay detrás de nosotros parece pequeña (y lo es, ya que su recorrido no es mayor a 1 km y altura máx de la montaña unos 500m), pero en 1987 transportó piedras de 1000 kg y tierra hasta alcanzar en algunas calles metro y medio de altura, hay fotos por ahí que son impresionantes!. En estas tierras levantinas llueve poco, pero la gota fría es temible por su corta pero intensa duración.

 [IMG][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nando

Hola ivanmilitar que son las banderitas del fondo alguna fiesta  :Confused:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Que buenisima idea esto de poner caras, jejeje asi por lo menos hablamos sabiendo quien es quien, jejeje... 

Que siga, que siga!!!! ¿aun quedan muchos foreros no srs. moderadores no?

un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hola compañeros
> 
> Que buenisima idea esto de poner caras, jejeje asi por lo menos hablamos sabiendo quien es quien, jejeje... 
> 
> Que siga, que siga!!!! ¿aun quedan muchos foreros no srs. moderadores no?
> 
> un saludo


Lo puedes ver tú mismo, si entras en el menú miembros.

Eso sí, de todos los que aparecemos ahí no somos activos ni el 30% o así.

----------


## ivanmilitar

> Hola ivanmilitar que son las banderitas del fondo alguna fiesta


jajajaja! lo que pasa que en estas tierras cuando no hay una fiesta pues nos falta algo..... es un día de merienda que se sube por la orilla de la rambla hasta arriba, pero nada de especial, somos así, no necesitamos mucho para montarnos algo!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, como no tengo ninguna imagen por aquí de mis rutas ríos/embalses/pesca en la que salga, ya que siempre soy yo el que tiene agarrada la cámara  :Stick Out Tongue: , mientras que vaya a otro y me haga alguna para ponerla aquí, pues os voy a dejar con una mía, aunque bueno, ya estoy mas crecidito... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Concretamente, con un año como mucho  :Embarrassment: , y cómo no, a esas edades y visitando embalses...pues eso marca  :Big Grin: , de ahí mi afición  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , que sueñecito me estaba pegando...madre mía  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> Bueno, como no tengo ninguna imagen por aquí de mis rutas ríos/embalses/pesca en la que salga, ya que siempre soy yo el que tiene agarrada la cámara , mientras que vaya a otro y me haga alguna para ponerla aquí, pues os voy a dejar con una mía, aunque bueno, ya estoy mas crecidito...
> 
> Concretamente, con un año como mucho , y cómo no, a esas edades y visitando embalses...pues eso marca , de ahí mi afición , que sueñecito me estaba pegando...madre mía 
> 
> Un saludo.


Ala ya  llovió desde entonces  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

> Lo puedes ver tú mismo, si entras en el menú miembros.
> 
> Eso sí, de todos los que aparecemos ahí no somos activos ni el 30% o así.


Me he tomado la molestia, impulsado por la curiosidad, de hacer unas estadísticas de los miembros.

Según figura a la hora de comenzar este mensaje el número de miembros es de 4.433 de los cuales:
El 0,16% son o Administradores o Moderadores.
El 0,90% somos Miembros mayores
El 2,61 Miembros
y el resto 96,33% Miembros jóvenes
O puesto en números

7 Administradores y Moderadores
33 Miembros mayores
76 Miembros
y el resto 4.317 Miembros jóvenes
También pueden sacarse otros datos
3.375 no han enviado ningún mensaje
405 han enviado 5 o más
254 han enviado 10 o más
153 más de 20
66 más de 50
40 más de 100
y el campeón es Luján que ya lleva o llevaba 1.531

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias perdiguera por los datos, son muy interesantes.

Somos pocos o muy pocos comparados con el nº de miembros, los que escribimos mucho y a menudo :Frown: .

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

He encontrado esta foto de hace dos años con el pantano de Riudecanyes casi seco.

----------


## Luján

> Me he tomado la molestia, impulsado por la curiosidad, de hacer unas estadísticas de los miembros.
> 
> Según figura a la hora de comenzar este mensaje el número de miembros es de 4.433 de los cuales:
> El 0,16% son o Administradores o Moderadores.
> El 0,90% somos Miembros mayores
> El 2,61 Miembros
> y el resto 96,33% Miembros jóvenes
> O puesto en números
> 
> ...


 :Embarrassment:  Me haréis sonrojarme.

Decir que muchos de los que aparecen registrados y sin mensajes son registrados a los que se les han sido eliminados los derechos de escritura y sus mensajes por haber sembrado el foro con mensajes no permitidos ni deseados. En dos palabras: Por Spammers.

De las cuentas de Perdiguera, muy curradas por cierto, se deduce que en torno a 100 foreros han escrito de forma más o menos asidua en el foro. Ya que tenemos foreros muy recientes que aún no han podido acumular un número importante de mensajes, pero que están ahí.

----------


## REEGE

Que pena de post... con el montón de gente que se mete en Embalses.net, y los pocos que ponemos caras al foro... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , vamos... una fotillo en algún sitio con AGUA... :Stick Out Tongue:  Animaros hombre...
Que no os vamos a tachar de feos, gordos y bajitos...
Que para esa ya estamos yo y Cantarín... O no Cantarín...
Jlois, ya estás moviendo esa foto tuya o colocándola un poco de agua al fondo!!! Saludo a todos... :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora estaba yo pensando en hacerlo, REEGE. Aquí me tenéis en el último desembalse de mi José Torán(con mi sudadera de la gota :Big Grin: ), que he visto, porque después tuvo otro :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## sergi1907

Como dice Reege, venga animaros, que no creo que ninguno podamos ganar un concurso de belleza :Big Grin: 

Aquí estamos toda la familia en Siurana.



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Pues aunque ya tengo varias imágenes mías repartidas por los foros, he creido oportuno mostraros esta porque particularmente me siento muy unido al muro que hay detrás mío...la presa de Almendra, que aunque no se vea el agua que como encabeza este hilo debería ir unida a los miembros de embalses.net...en este caso espero que me deis esta pequeña libertad y si quereis agua, dar por sentado que detrás del muro de Almendra hay bastante agua.



Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.


Jose Luis.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Sergi y familia  :Smile: 

Preciosa foto, como crecen los peques, veo que ya casi no puedes con Oscar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

A ver si encuentro alguna yo por ahí, si no, nos la tendremos que hacer.

Saludos para toda la familia  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Tienes una Fede!!!! En tu José Torán creo... Un saludo amigo mio... 
Y haber si me haces esa visitilla al Fresnedas que me dijiste!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola Sergi y familia 
> 
> Preciosa foto, como crecen los peques, veo que ya casi no puedes con Oscar 
> 
> A ver si encuentro alguna yo por ahí, si no, nos la tendremos que hacer.
> 
> Saludos para toda la familia


Hola Fede :Smile: 

Tengo dos peques que no paran nunca, son todo vitalidad :Big Grin: 

Recuerdos a todos de parte de toda la familia :Confused:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.

Como bien dicen por ahí atrás, no pensaremos ganar ninguno un concurso de belleza :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Venga, una mía encuadrando mi Cenajo... :Wink: 

[IMG][/IMG]

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## FEDE

> Tienes una Fede!!!! En tu José Torán creo... Un saludo amigo mio... 
> Y haber si me haces esa visitilla al Fresnedas que me dijiste!!!


Ya lo se Reege, no es en el José Torán, creo que es junto al Gergal. 

En cuanto pueda te hago la visita, a ver si puedo para el mes que viene  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aquí os dejo otra dónde estoy cerquita del agua, en este caso del Océano Atlántico, tampoco espero ganar el concurso de belleza  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Saludos  :Smile: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí os dejo otra dónde estoy cerquita del agua, en este caso del Océano Atlántico, tampoco espero ganar el concurso de belleza


Te falta la gorra de la gota!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hay que hacer publicidad hombre... :Big Grin: , y qué mejor sitio que una playa concurrida de gente jeje  :Big Grin: 

Si no me equivoco, la foto está tomada en la "gigantescas" playas de Huelva no?  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

TU FOTO F.LAZARO, que desde que nos pusiste esa foto de cuando tenías un añito, ya habrás crecido un poquito, no??????????

----------


## FEDE

> Te falta la gorra de la gota!!!! 
> 
> Hay que hacer publicidad hombre..., y qué mejor sitio que una playa concurrida de gente jeje 
> 
> Si no me equivoco, la foto está tomada en la "gigantescas" playas de Huelva no?


En esa fecha no existía todavía el foro, la foto es del verano de 2006  :Embarrassment:  me he quitado casi 5 años  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

No te equivocas Federico  :Wink: , para ser exacto playa de Punta Umbría.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> TU FOTO F.LAZARO, que desde que nos pusiste esa foto de cuando tenías un añito, *ya habrás crecido un poquito, no??????????*


Jajajaja  :Big Grin: , de edad mental no  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

El próximo día que vaya a la presa de Montijo a ver si me acuerdo de ponerle el temporizador a la cámara, ponerla encima del coche y sacarme un par de ellas  :Wink: 

Ea, ahí va otra foto más  :Cool: ... aquí pongo esta imagen tomada del hilo http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=9898&page=5, que nos sacó el hijo de FEDE en la que estamos él y un servidor; y de fondo un pequeño embalse  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Otro forero más que conocemos... Jope Fede, te estas haciendo el protagonista de éste Tema... vas a salir más veces que el Higinio en Íznajar... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo a ambos y ya sabeis aquí me teneis!!!!

----------


## Luján

Yo voy a ser más listo, y me hago con una foto que Perdiguera puso en el hilo de la Kdd de Ruidera:


Si no me equivoco, de Izda a Drcha:

FEDE y señora, señora de Perdiguera (él tras la cámara), Mi novia y un servidor, Cantarín, J.L Campillo e hijo y señora, Dúo Ben-amar, Sergiako, Nando, Saraa y Santy.

Bueno, dos:



La clase parecía un poco aburrida (digo pesada) para algun(a)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Conste que hice lo que pude para que fuera amena  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GEOMAN

Aunque a mí ya me han visto en el Torcal, aquí va una foto con las aguas de un famoso embalse de fondo.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esta foto fueron tomadas el 28 de febrero de 2008. Atención al nivel de agua ese día. Es Iznájar.

----------


## REEGE

Que embalse es ese???? Y ese pueblo que se ve??? Un saludo... Y gracias!!! :Wink:

----------


## GEOMAN

> Que embalse es ese???? Y ese pueblo que se ve??? Un saludo... Y gracias!!!


Aunque no creo que haga falta decirlo es Iznájar, olvide en primera instancia ponerlo,  ya he editado y corregido el mensaje. Esta foto está tomada desde un carril que discurre mas o menos paralelo a lo que es la cola del pantano orilla izquierda. Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Ya parece que se anima algun forero mas, cosa interesante porque así no solo somos nombres, sino que tenemos cara jajajajaja

Yo como no podía ser de otro modo, en Entrepeñas, ese embalse que me tiene loquito con sus niveles jajajaja




A ver si al año que biene tengo que hacerla en un nivel bastante superior a esa cota y puedo ver el embalse en un nivel memorable.

Saludos.

----------


## pevema

Bueno, me animo y ya quedamos menos por presentarnos.



Encima de la presa de Montejaque.

----------


## Galán

la serena entonces muy mermado.



saludos señores/as

----------


## ben-amar

Os prometo que el agua esta ahí cerca. El color blanco de las burbujas del agua se confunde con la tierra del camino



Otro mas. En las Lagunas de Ruidera.

----------


## aberroncho

Bueno, hasta ahora era reacio a dar mi identidad, pero me he decidido a poner mi careto. No esta rodeado de agua pero las  fotos  están en un sitio original. La de la derecha es de hace 4 años y la de la izquierda es actual. 
!!!Como pasan los años!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, hasta ahora era reacio a dar mi identidad, pero me he decidido a poner mi careto. No esta rodeado de agua pero las  fotos  están en un sitio original. La de la derecha es de hace 4 años y la de la izquierda es actual. 
> !!!Como pasan los años!!!


Jajajajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , muy buena  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Os podéis creer que no tengo ninguna foto mía cerca del agua, como habitualmente soy el que las hace pues no salgo.
En mi avatar estoy fotografiado pero no hay agua.
Os haré una pronto.
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Os podéis creer que no tengo ninguna foto mía cerca del agua, como habitualmente soy el que las hace pues no salgo.
> En mi avatar estoy fotografiado pero no hay agua.
> Os haré una pronto.
> Saludos.


¿No tenías alguna de tu viaje a Jordania en la que aparecías? y si no, en la de grupo de Ruidera (la que no puse yo) también apareces  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Ambas posibilidades las he sopesado, pero entre que pensaba que debería salir solo y que el agua fuese nacional no he encontrado ninguna.

----------


## ARAGORM

Otro que se anima a presentarse



En un tramo del acueducto Tajo-Segura

----------


## REEGE

Ésto parece que se anima y así nos vamos "conociendo" todos... Buena foto ésta última en el "muy caliente" trasvase tajo-segura... Muchas gracias a todos por "colocaros" cara a vuestras palabras!!! Saludos y ya quedamos menos...

----------


## REEGE

Alegra ver éstos días nuevos foreros, que la verdad han comenzado muy fuerte y esperemos seguir contando con sus aportaciones...
Aquí os podéis poner cara y conocer al resto de los foreros de EMBALSES.NET.
Un saludo a todos y gracias por vuestro trabajo.

----------


## REEGE

Con Perdiguera en mi visita a Barcelona en una preciosa fuente de un parque de la ciudad.

----------


## ben-amar

Me alegra que disfrutaras de tu visita. Haz algo, la foto es demasiado pequeña :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Ahora que se ve la foto, identifico el lugar.

Si no me equivoco, es el Parc Güel. No lo he visto personalmente, pero sus dragones cubiertos de azulejos son famosos.

----------


## perdiguera

La visita a Barcelona de los amigos María Fresnedas y REEGE fué demasiado corta y no pude dedicarles una mayor atención.
Espero que se lo pasaran bien y disfrutaran de su estancia.
Un saludo.
P.D. María, te debo una gorra, se me olvidó. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## maria fresnedas

Hola que tal? La verdad es que nuestra visita a Barcelona fue muy productiva, me gustó mucho, nos acompañó el buen tiempo, vamos que de hecho me quemé un poquito. 
Perdiguera tengo en cuenta lo de la gorra y en la próxima quedada que ojalá podamos asistir la espero, jaja. Un saludo. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## juanlo

Hola!
Os dejo una foto de hoy mismo, con el traje de batalla en uno de mis embalses preferidos.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jlois

Fantástico Juanlo, por un momento pensé que te habían "capturado" en pleno rodaje, pero después me fijé en tu pie apoyado...jejeje.
Me alegro de que disfrutes de dos aficiones al mismo tiempo y de que nos hagas partícipes a todos tus colegas de ello.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jejeje, muy buena imagen juanlo  :Smile:  Parece que hacía un poco de fresco no?  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, dada la presa, con la bici y con el "traje de batalla"... tu destino no sería allí arriba por casualidad, no?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 


Fuente: http://fotos.subefotos.com/e63795a4b...3b0f0731fo.jpg

Un abrazo.

----------


## juanlo

> Fantástico Juanlo, por un momento pensé que te habían "capturado" en pleno rodaje, pero después me fijé en tu pie apoyado...jejeje.
> Me alegro de que disfrutes de dos aficiones al mismo tiempo y de que nos hagas partícipes a todos tus colegas de ello.
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Gracias Jose Luis. Cuando puedo intento pasar por algun embalse, pero no siempre me paro a hacer fotos, pues a veces vamos un buen grupo.




> Jejeje, muy buena imagen juanlo  Parece que hacía un poco de fresco no? 
> 
> Por cierto, dada la presa, con la bici y con el "traje de batalla"... tu destino no sería allí arriba por casualidad, no? 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://fotos.subefotos.com/e63795a4b...3b0f0731fo.jpg
> 
> Un abrazo.


Hola Federico. En la carretera del Tranco suele hacer fresco incluso en verano. Esta mañana harían unos 18º, a eso de las 10.00 H.
Jeje, mi destino no era ese precisamente, pero conozco esa tachuelilla. En aluna ocasión me he retorcido en esa rampa del 10%.
Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Ya te tenemos fichado Juanlo :Big Grin: 

Tienes una gran afición, gracias a la que puedes disfrutar de grandes paisajes.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Otro mas al que conocemos la cara, de su doble aficion ya sabiamos  :Wink: 
Enhorabuena, Juanlo, por poder disfrutar de las dos a la vez.
Un abrazo

----------


## albertillovernel

Subo mi foto a sugerencia de Reege (no sabía que existía este hilo). Para quienes no me ubiquen, soy el que empieza a peinar canas de los dos y el lugar es el río Azuer -tributario de las Tablas de Daimiel-, en Mayo de 2011. Tras 25 años desaparecido, las lluvias de 2010 y 2011 despertaron a la vida lo que alguna vez fue uno de los parajes más singulares de la península. Y por si vuelven a pasar años sin agua, ahí estuvimos unos cuantos amigos canoando.
Saludos!

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué foto tan bonita!
Es una postal.
Un saludo
PD no tienes ni una cana comparado con otros.

----------


## ben-amar

Como dicePerdiguera, una foto preciosa.
¡Canas!, si vieras las que pueblan ya mi cabeza  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno, como dijo REEGE, copio una foto de las que estoy colocando sobre el río Segura. Es de hace unos años.

----------


## REEGE

Comprobado está que la salud del foro y su futuro está garantizado (existiendo crisis y todo) ya que entre Ceheginero, Embalses al 100%, Ben-amar Jr y los hijos de Sergi... Tenemos futuro de sobra!!!!!!!!! :Embarrassment:  :Wink:  :Smile: 
Un saludo a todos y gracias Ceheginero... menudas fotos nos estás colocando...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Este soy yo,tengo 12 años y medio mido 1,75 tengo un 46 de pie (el mas grande de mi familia) y mis aficiones son la meteorologia y los rios y embalses aqui os pongo un enlace de mi pagina web http://84.124.175.197/

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Comprobado está que la salud del foro y su futuro está garantizado (existiendo crisis y todo) ya que entre Ceheginero, Embalses al 100%, Ben-amar Jr y los hijos de Sergi... Tenemos futuro de sobra!!!!!!!!!
> Un saludo a todos y gracias Ceheginero... menudas fotos nos estás colocando...


REEGE, me parece que ya somos seis: Ceheginero, Embalses al 100%, Ben-amar Jr, los hijos de Sergi y Miguel Angel RB jeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...

Un abrazo

----------


## REEGE

Parece que la gente joven está muy metida en el foro...
Será por las vacaciones... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Miguel Ángel RB, gracias por ponernos cara a tus mensajes y gracias por desde tan joven tener los mismos gustos y pasiones que otros no tan jóvenes... :Embarrassment: 
Un saludo y eso Ceheginero joven... el foro tiene el futuro asegurado!!!

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Gracias a todos vosotros por acoger a toda la gente nueva y joven un saludo REEGE

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Miguel Angel :Smile: 

Es una alegría la cantidad de jóvenes que participáis en el foro, aparte de tener el futuro prácticamente asegurado, seguro que el respeto por los ríos y la naturaleza saldrá ganando.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Embalses al 100%, Miguel Angel.....

Lo que está asegurado es el futuro de la AEMET  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Me gustará veros discutiendo sobre fenómenos meteorológicos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Vosotros sí que sois unos fenómenos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, estas imágenes están subidas en el foro pero no están puestas en este hilo, así que ahí van...  :Wink: 

Aquí... echando el rato en la presa del Jerte  :Smile: 


Mira que soy grande... pero comparado con las salvajes compuertas de Alqueva, parezco una pulga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por eso, cada vez me gusta más este foro, porque cada vez hay más gente para hablar y compartir opiniones y fotos de nuestras aficiones, como son son los embalses, y algunos otros la meteorología.

----------


## ben-amar

Sea del tema que sea, seria un placer veros debatir.  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí estoy yo, en un embalse, de reciente visita :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Para la proxima, quita antes los contenedores, hombre  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Que no los quite... que se dejen ver por el foro y se explique para que sirven, ya que muchos no los conocen... Éstos días de pesca antes de entrar a trabajar, he visto como "cuidan" muchos pescadores los márgenes de nuestros embalses... :Mad: 
Y si no saben para que sirve éste que muestra en la foto Embalses al 100%, como para entrar en los de colores (verde, amarillo y azul...) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Mad: 
Como en sus casas hagan lo mismo... Que pena de personas!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Tengo un vídeo en YouTube tocando la guitarra, no tiene mucho de agua  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  pero bueno. Aparte de tocar la guitarra también toco el piano. Espero que os guste. La canción es larga, seguramente algunos la conocéis, es Shine on you Crazy Diamond, de Pink Floyd.





Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Encantado de "conocerte", Juanjo.
Muy buena actuacion y muy buena musica, me encanta Pink Floyd
Un abrazo

----------


## aberroncho

Enhorabuena Ceheginero por este recital que nos has dado. Me encanta como lo haces, pero lo que mas me gusta es ver como la música que escuchaba yo hace 30 años sigue calando y gustándole a los jóvenes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Enhorabuena Ceheginero por este recital que nos has dado. Me encanta como lo haces, *pero lo que mas me gusta es ver como la música que escuchaba yo hace 30 años sigue calando y gustándole a los jóvenes.*


Jejejejeje, no lo sabes bien... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Estupenda actuación Ceheginero Joven  :Smile:  muchas gracias por el espectaculo y por hacerme recordar viejos tiempos  :Wink: 

Saludos ¡¡ARTISTA!!  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. Tengo que confesar que a veces escribo en el foro con la guitarra colgada, como estoy haciendo ahora  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Estas fotos van dedicada a Embalses 100% por haberme transmitido su ilusión e interes por este embalse tipo bóveda de José Torán y a todos los demás para que me podáis conocerme.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Frfmfrfm  :Smile: 

Gracias por las fotos seguro que el amigo Embalses al 100% te lo agradece, si quieres la primera foto la puedes poner también en este hilo http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-embalses.net

Saludos  :Smile: 

Edit: He movido el tema a este hilo, espero que no te importe.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias frfmfrfm por las imágenes, otro miembro más que conocemos  :Smile: 

Bonita presa la del Jose Torán, seguro que a embalses al 100% le gustará  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la foto.
Estoy seguro que a embalses al 100% le hubiese gustado ser el que la hizo.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Otro mas al que se le puede poner cara cuando leamos algo suyo  :Smile: 
Gracias ademas por la foto. Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Frfmfrfm :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por las fotos, ahora ya te conocemos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias frfmfrfm :Stick Out Tongue: .
Te ha gustado, ¿a que sí? :Big Grin:  Y ahora recién "reformado" :Smile: .
Gracias por las fotos, que ya podemos conocerte :Wink: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a todos, por los mesajes y no podia ser menos después del trato que me habeis dado desde el pricipio, estoy muy agusto con todos ustedes, no pongo nombres porque seguro que me dejo algunos.

Ah, como pienso estar mucho tiempo ya nos iremos conociendo.

embalse 100%, el embalse de José Torán tiene una presa boveda espectacular.

Gracias de nuevo a todos

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Gracias a todos, por los mesajes y no podia ser menos después del trato que me habeis dado desde el pricipio, estoy muy agusto con todos ustedes, no pongo nombres porque seguro que me dejo algunos.
> 
> Ah, como pienso estar mucho tiempo ya nos iremos conociendo.
> 
> embalse 100%, el embalse de José Torán tiene una presa boveda espectacular.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo a todos


Con 77 metros de altura, ni más ni menos. Pero así se ve mucho mejor :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

----------


## frfmfrfm

embalse 100% cuenta que reforma le han hecho.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> embalse 100% cuenta que reforma le han hecho.


Pues todos los caminos de aguas abajos asfaltados y con quitamiedos. Doble vallado en las entradas en coronación. Han quitado los antiguos puntos de iluminación y han puestos las farolas esas y le han dado imprimación y mano de pintura a las vallas.
Vamos, bien bonito lo han dejado.

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Es verdad ya me parecia que estaba todo muy nuevo me fije en el alquitranado de las entradas a las galerías y las vallas casi pintaban con la calor al poner las manos. Una pregunta ¿iluminan la presa por las noches, no en coronación sino aguas abajo?,

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es verdad ya me parecia que estaba todo muy nuevo me fije en el alquitranado de las entradas a las galerías y las vallas casi pintaban con la calor al poner las manos. Una pregunta ¿iluminan la presa por las noches, no en coronación sino aguas abajo?,


¿Lo dices por los grandes focos?
Solo los encienden cuando está desembalsando por el labio fijo por la noche:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Eso tiene que ser una maravilla.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias Frfmfrfm por darnos a conocer a otro forero que seguro que esta tan cómodo como yo aquí.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por ponerte cara... y a mi que me parecias más joven... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Bueno otro más que se anima y es un placer que todos compartamos ésta pasión.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, por petición expresa del amigo Los terrines de presentarse ante todos ustedes, aquí os dejo una imagen suya tomada esta misma mañana con el paramento de aguas arriba de la presa de Villalba de los Barros como telón de fondo.



Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues ya te ponemos cara Los Terrines.
ya solo me falta conoceros en persona.

----------


## ben-amar

Uno mas al que ya podemos poner cara  :Smile: 
Espero que pronto nos podamos conocer en persona.
Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Muchas gracias por la foto de Los Terrines. Otra cara mas para nuestros mensajes. Gracias otra vez.

Un cordial saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Espero que pronto podamos conocernos personalmente.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas Los terrines gracias por la foto, tu como siempre con la cámara. :Smile: 
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola los terrines, ya te veo cuando leo tus mensajes.
Tu corte de pelo y el mío son iguales. Aunque yo tengo todo de canas. Cosa de la edad.
Feliz Navidad.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Los Terrines... jejeje te creía más joven y por tus fotos más parecido a esa recreación que pusieron con ese personaje con cámaras y equipos por todo su cuerpo... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Lo bueno es que ya te ponemos cara y te quedan muchas postales por ponernos.
Muchas gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Hola los terrines, ya te veo cuando leo tus mensajes.
> Tu corte de pelo y el mío son iguales. Aunque yo tengo todo de canas. Cosa de la edad.
> Feliz Navidad.


Hola perdiguera. Yo, sin embargo, a pesar de mi edad (57), no tengo ni una sola cana; en broma suelo decir que me voy a tener que teñir (canas) para que no digan que me tiño.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola perdiguera. Yo, sin embargo, *a pesar de mi edad (57), no tengo ni una sola cana*; en broma suelo decir que me voy a tener que teñir (canas) para que no digan que me tiño.


Esto de la genética... es un mundo.

Yo sin embargo, ya me han empezado a salir algunas canas en la frente, cada vez que veo alguna voy corriendo a quitármela, con mi edad y ya con canas, ¡qué depresión!  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Esto de la genética... es un mundo.
> 
> Yo sin embargo, ya me han empezado a salir algunas canas en la frente, cada vez que veo alguna voy corriendo a quitármela, con mi edad y ya con canas, ¡qué depresión!


Te quejarás.

Aquí estoy yo que no tengo ni un pelo de tonto..... ¡¡¡ni de listo!!!

Tengo más pelos en la barba que en la cabeza. Las fotos que hay por aquí en las que aparezco ya no me hacen justicia. Y los de la barba, cada vez son más los blancos.

Yo estoy seguro que me quedaré más calvo que el calvo de la Sexta, antes Tele5, o que el del anuncio del gordo de Navidad.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os pongo una foto mía que he encontrado
 de hace 4 o 5 años, de pesca en el Taibilla... Aunque, me faltaría actualizar un poco esa foto, a ver si vamos otra vez, como todos los años, allí de pesca, me encanta... Como me aburría un poco entonces, pues con una piedra y poco mas, al borde del embalse empezé a hacer una especia de "canal en miniatura" que partia de un "embalse", que al llenarlo con una botella con agua del embalse grande, cuando estaba lleno, quitaba un montón de tierra que impedía el paso del agua, y esta , como era cuesta abajo, el agua bajaba bruscamente hasta desembocar en el embalse grande, y con eso es con lo que principalmente me entretenía, a parte de la pequeña fogata para calentarnos y asar algo de carne :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .





Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Mira que carita de bueno que tienes ahí... jejeje
Un saludo Ceheginero y si vas otra vez por ahí que se dé bien la pesca y ya sabes... foto!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya salgo hasta en los periódicos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

No creo que se te parezca en nada esta foto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Bonita foto Ceheginero Joven, espero que tuvieses un buen dia de pesca  :Smile: 
¡esa carita de niño bueno!............ :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya salimos hasta en la televisión americana...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Y donde estáis en la presa de Hoover?????? jejeje
Eres un artista F. Lázaro!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eres un artista F. Lázaro!!


Pues para tí hay otra... vete al hilo de Noticias Deportivas, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buena, Obama leyendo el foro  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Muy buena, Obama leyendo el foro


Estuve buscando una de Obama frente a un ordenador para ponerle en el PC la página del foro, pero no encontré ninguna  :Big Grin:  :Frown:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos! Os dejo otra foto mía en mis comienzos con la fotografía, en el río Argos jajaja  :Big Grin: .



Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

No esta nada mal, me da que tu y ben-amar Jr. hariais buenas ligas

----------


## REEGE

Podéis darle un repaso a éste hilo y así recordar las caras que sois capaces de cruzaros por un pasillo del hotel algunos y no deciros nada...jejeje
Bueno aquí tambíen os pondremos fotos de los de la KDD.
Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Voy a poner una reciente para que así me podáis conocer todos y ver cómo me las gasto en eso de la pesca.



¿A que os ha gustado lo guapo que era?

----------


## frfmfrfm

De las mejores fotos que he visto.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## REEGE

> Voy a poner una reciente para que así me podáis conocer todos y ver cómo me las gasto en eso de la pesca.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A que os ha gustado lo guapo que era?


Vaya carpa más rara amigo Perdiguera!!!
Como dicen en mi Pueblo... ya ha llovido desde esa foto!!

----------


## perdiguera

> De las mejores fotos que he visto.
> Un saludo amigo.


Es que la foto tiene enjundia.
Fijaros cómo mi chache, apelativo cariñoso al tio de mi padre, así le llamé siempre hasta que murió cuando yo tenía 14 años, me aguanta la cabeza para que no me fuese para atrás a la hora del disparo de la cámara, a su vez yo, con mi mano derecha, la de la fuerza, agarro firmemente el pescado para que no se lo lleve una ola traicionera y por último fijaros en el paralelismo entre su mano derecha y la izquierda mía, ambas abiertas y señalando la arena, algo que no recuerdo debía haber ahí o era que me decia "estate quieto de una vez aquí, puñetero" algo así debió ser.




> REEGE dixit: Vaya carpa más rara amigo Perdiguera!!!
>  Como dicen en mi Pueblo... ya ha llovido desde esa foto!!


Pues sí como 53 años más o menos.
Y no es una carpa porque el Mar Menor es muy salado y las carpas no aguantan esa concentración salina; para mí era un tiburón, de los que por cierto tampoco había ni hay por ahí.

----------


## jlois

Es curioso encontrarse con imágenes de otra época, y la información que se puede sacar de ellas, como tú lo has hecho amigo Perdiguera. Casi definiendo los detalles, aunque te has olvidado de uno de los más importantes...tu semblante de felicidad que pudiera ser por muchos motivos, el familiar que te acompañaba, el agua que a buen seguro fué el mejor campo de juego aquel día o incluso el simpático hinchable. Realmente, y sin que sirva de precedente, los años no pasan para tí, jejeje ( lo digo por la felicidad que espero y deseo que sigan figurando en tu semblante, amigo).

----------


## ben-amar

Una foto de las mejores que he visto aqui. Chulisima.

----------


## juanluzon

Otro más que sale a la luz.

De pesca en mi embalse favorito. (Camarillas)

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por presentarte Juanluzon.

Ahora ya estás fichado :Big Grin:

----------


## juanluzon

> Muchas gracias por presentarte Juanluzon.
> 
> Ahora ya estás fichado


 De nada, ya sabeis donde encontrarme, en cualquier orilla del Camarillas,

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, hoy hemos quedado Los terrines y yo con el objetivo de eliminar varios nuncas de la cuenca del Guadiana. El objetivo en mente era visitar las presas de Albuera de Castellar (en Embalses.net aparece como Zafra) y Jaime Ozores, todavía no puestas en el foro, y para rematar, una visita a la preciosa presa de Albuera de Feria que data del S. XVIII, y por supuesto, el encuentro ha cumplido todas las expectativas que teníamos en mente, sobre todo, porque desconocíamos sí podríamos acceder a la presa de Jaime Ozores, pero por suerte y gracias a la gentileza de un amable que nos hemos encontrado en el embalse de Albuera de Castellar, nos ha indicado de que sí era posible acceder a la presa de Jaime Ozores.

Como os podréis imaginar, conociéndonos a los dos, traemos fotos para aburrir, por fotos, que no quede, jeje. Aquí os dejo un pequeño "collage" de la jornada de hoy.



Para terminar, desde aquí, pedir disculpas a Los terrines por la espera de esta mañana, que le he hecho esperar algo más de una hora por un grave error al colocar la hora en el despertador que ha hecho levantarme una hora más tarde lo que teníamos acordado  :Frown: 

Ahora, a subir fotos, jeje.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Fantástico F.Lázaro, ya es hora de tomarse en serio lo de darle imagen a los "nunca" y conociendo como conozco la calidad de vuestros reportajes , van a ser de un interés fuera de serie. Os felicito por ese encuentro tan fructífero.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

La verdad es que hemos pasado un día fenomenal, ahora nos toca trabajar con el montón de material que traemos, y a ver si podemos empezar a subirlo a los hilos correspondientes. Con la excursión de hoy quitamos dos NUNCAS (Castellar y Jaime Ozores).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, ahí va otra más.

Un servidor postrado delante del embalse y la presa que forma parte de su vida. 

Sólo aquellos que hayan tenido la suerte de poder vivir una experiencia similar, podrán entender de lo que hablo...

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Eso es en Orellana?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Eso es en Orellana?


No, es Alange desde el aparcamiento de la margen derecha.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No, es Alange desde el aparcamiento de la margen derecha.


Ah, Gracias  :Smile: .
Otro buen bichaco. Algún día tendré ir a echarle un vistasillo  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nuestra ruta 66, la ruta de los embalses!! Jeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hace tiempo que estaba buscando estas viejas fotos (en papel) y por fin las he encontrado y digitalizado; el marinero que se ve en las dos es un forero que nació en 1954 (ya sabéis de quien se trata, supongo), y ambas están tomadas en el embalse de Orellana, cuya fecha de construcción, según los datos que figuran en nuestra página es 1961, por lo que en la primera foto se puede ver uno de los primeros veleros que surcaron esas aguas. Espero que podáis ver las imágenes, porque he tenido problemas para subirlas, de manera que si no las véis, me lo decís, para que lo intente de otra forma (en la segunda, pinchando en lass dirección, creo que la veréis).





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Hace tiempo que estaba buscando estas viejas fotos (en papel) y por fin las he encontrado y digitalizado; el marinero que se ve en las dos es un forero que nació en 1954 (ya sabéis de quien se trata, supongo), y ambas están tomadas en el embalse de Orellana, cuya fecha de construcción, según los datos que figuran en nuestra página es 1961, por lo que en la primera foto se puede ver uno de los primeros veleros que surcaron esas aguas. Espero que podáis ver las imágenes, porque he tenido problemas para subirlas, de manera que si no las véis, me lo decís, para que lo intente de otra forma (en la segunda, pinchando en lass dirección, creo que la veréis).
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?attid...number=1&w=809
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Lo siento Los terrines, pero no se ve de ninguna de las dos maneras.
Intenta subirlas al foro directamente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues no se ve de ninguna de las dos formas  :Frown:

----------


## Los terrines

Ya lo he cambiado, a ver si ahora funciona.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora sí, jeje.

Se os ve manejando el velero con soltura eh! Os podrían haber llamado para haber ido a los Juegos de Múnich en Vela  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Estaba esperando a Federico para que comenzase a colocar algo del material que ayer pudo recoger sobre el terreno en Almendra, pero mientras lo hace... jejeje, comencemos por presentar a algunos foreros que pertenecen a esta insigne página.



Batracio, Jlois, Apse y F. Lázaro.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buena foto Jose Luis, que envidia me dais, ni buena ni mala, envidia pura, je,je :Smile: 
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Aunque aún no es miembro de este foro, ya casi le tengo convencido, os presento a Carles, el gran amigo que tantos reportajes nos ha regalado.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un saludo y que se anime.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A ver si por fin lo animas del todo, jeje. Será todo un placer contar con su presencia en esta casa  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Intuyo que Carles ya mismo nos va a deleitar con reportajes inmensos de esa parte noreste de España y de esos embalses, ríos, castillos, fauna y flora... Pronto los veremos desde una buena Nikon...jejeje
Ánimo Carles estás en tu casa!!

----------


## FEDE

Hola Sergi  :Smile: 

Dilé a tú amigo Carles, que no lo dude ni un momento más y se registre que aquí va a encontrar un moton de amigos y por supuesto estamos deseando de ver sus fotos.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos! Aquí me tenéis en el embalse de Valdeinfierno a finales de 2006, ya he crecido un poco xD

----------


## REEGE

Y ya la pasión por el agua, la tiene!! Ya mismo lo tenemos aquí escribiendo y aprendiendo de todos nosotros...
Ojala y tenga un buen corazón y le guste todo lo que rodea el AGUA!!
Saludos.

----------


## jlois

Mucha suerte, amigo Reege. Sobretodo eso , mucha suerte en todo lo que le está por venir a Reege Jr y todo lo que os aportará que a buen seguro será mucho y muy bueno. Ese es mi deseo y ... seguramente que tendremos la fortuna de verlo crecer , al mismo tiempo que el própio foro... ese también es mi deseo.

----------


## jlois

No me había percatado hasta el día de ayer en que yo tengo una foto en la que salgo con unos cuantos años de menos, unos cuantos... Y lo peculiar del asunto es que esa imagen de esta persona se encuentra entre otras 10 061 imágenes de otras tantas personas que en su día formamos parte de un curioso trabajo gráfico. 

Un retrato de la Gioconda que preside la entrada al Museo del Hombre o Domus, de La Coruña...



Os remito al enlace del museo para que conozcais más sobre este peculiar lugar que tiene mucha relación con el agua al encontrarse en un lugar tan privilegiado como lo es la Playa de Riazor en La Coruña:

http://mc2coruna.org/domus/

Pero la cuestión que os quiero plantear es la siguiente... que me localiceis en ese gran collage y para ello os recomiendo que os descargueis el pdf de mayor resolución, el  A3 (~297 x 420 mm) y el archivo de 2,2 MB. 

Lo descargais y... a buscar esa aguja en el pajar de 10.061 pajas... jejeje.

http://mc2coruna.org/domus/gioconda-sapiens/



Os daré una pequeña "pista"...



Bueno... viendo semejante pixelado como que no será muy buena ayuda...jejeje. Intentaré encontrar alguna copia en foto real de aquella que mandé para formar parte de esa estupenda obra de la Gioconda.

----------


## REEGE

Hay que buscar por las zonas más claras... eso está cantado, no¿¿¿¿¿????? jejeje
Todo un privilegio que un miembro del foro esté en un cuadro tan especial.
Estás hecho un artista Jlois y yo personalmente me siento orgulloso de que compartas foro a mi lado.
Un abrazo.

----------


## jlois

Es curioso que con el tiempo , cuestiones que en su día no parecían demasiado importantes, adquieran ese valor que hoy en día tienen para cada uno de nosotros.

Gracias amigo Reege , para mí también es un enorme placer el coincidir en este momento con personas a las que considero parte de mi día a día ... y eso que no os conozco a la mayoría pero, no sé porqué razón, pero es lo que menos me preocupa. Porque estoy convencido que ya será más pronto o más tarde, esa ocasión para coincidir llegará.

De principio... serán las fotos y los comentarios los que hablen de nosotros , de como somos, de quienes somos... 

Por eso , el hecho de que busqueis o dejeis de buscar mi imagen entre tantas otras de este colosal retrato de la Gioconda no es más que un simple juego. Lo más importante de ese retrato tampoco es el de que fuesemos 10 062 personas las que colaborásemos con una foto tamaño carnet, lo más relevante es que ese retrato está realmente hecho con las fotos originales, pegadas una a una sobre el cuadro hasta formar ese enorme puzzle.

La imagen que se puede descargar en pdf no es más que el trabajo digitalizado de la obra, pero la obra en sí es una pasada!!!!! Y siempre que me acerco a La Coruña, intento tener un momento para entrar al museo y deleitarme con la visión de esas más de diez mil fotos. 

Os daré un margen de unos días , o unas semanas, o unos meses... jejeje, después puntualizaré el lugar que ocupo en dicho retrato.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, hoy Los terrines y yo hemos vuelto de cacería. Río Ardila al final no ha podido venir  :Frown: 

Aquí os dejo un anticipo...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Vaya los extremeños la lata que dan, je, je.
¡ Como venga una riaa vais a enteraros ! :Big Grin: 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vaya los extremeños la lata que dan, je, je.
> ¡ Como venga una riaa vais a enteraros !


Jajaja, y eso que las lluvias brillan por su ausencia, que sino, estábamos todos los fines de semana liados  :Big Grin: 

Por eso hemos aprovechado hoy a explorar ciertos sitios que esperemos nunca más volvamos a poder pisar porque el agua nos lo impida.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Por aquí también esta haciendo falta un poco de lluvia que empezó muy bien y vamos a ver como acabamos.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno os pongo una foto de Reege Jr.

Es la última foto que tenemos María y yo antes de nacer Álex en el Fresnedas!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué rejuvenecido te veo en esa foto Reege, parece que te has quitado una década de encima...  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, he hecho una prueba a ver cómo quedaba la foto que nos sacamos con la cámara de REEGE en el Mirador de La Mancha y ha quedado fenomenal, esta vez me la han imprimido bien, porque otra que llevé de la presa de Cijara me la dejaron toda negra, se ve que alguien estaría de prácticas en la tienda, porque sino no me lo explico...

Viendo que la foto ha quedado ha quedado bien, empezaré a ir sacando poco a poco en grande todas las fotos guapas que tengo por ahí de desembalses y KDDs.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí va otra, esta de cuando llegamos a aquel paraje por intuición de perdiguera. A ver si dentro de poco podemos hacer la misma foto, pero con más gente, y lo más importante... con todo ese secarral lleno de agua con un oleaje que ni la galerna del Cantábrico...

Voy a llenar la habitación de cuadros de desembalses y de KDDs, no voy a dejar ni un cm2 de pared sin ninguna foto, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena esa foto artista... que recuerdos!!
Sin duda fue un día inolvidable para mí y conocí a gente muy, pero que muy buena.
Ojala y algún día se vuelva a repetir la experiencia y podamos coincidir en otra Kdd.

----------


## jlois

Pues eso...





... será por desembalses, jejeje.

----------


## sergi1907

Y esperemos que te falten muchísimos por ver, este año y los siguientes.

Un saludo desde el Mediterraneo :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Hoy nos hemos conocido personalmente y hemos compartido unos minutos y unas cervezas. Lástima que no dispusiéramos de más tiempo porque había que volver a casa y a la rutina.

----------


## FEDE

Estáis echos unos chavales jejeje... gracias por la foto, ya te pongo cara amigo Rafael.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Rafael, a partir de ahora también estás fichado.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Conociendo a F. Lázaro, seguro que cerveza no os faltó...jejeje
Una nueva minikdd que seguro sirve para unir más ésta gran familia que es Embalses.net.
Y seguro que habrá más fotos por ahí, no?
Un saludo a los dos.
Ah, Aberroncho ya nos puso foto, creo que por algún cartel de EEUU, no??

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy nos hemos conocido personalmente y hemos compartido unos minutos y unas cervezas. Lástima que no dispusiéramos de más tiempo porque había que volver a casa y a la rutina.


Pues sí, una lástima no haber dispuesto de más tiempo, pero bueno, muy contento por haberte conocido personalmente y esperando de nuevo otra nueva ocasión en la que podamos volver a coincidir de nuevo. Por cierto, éste es el hilo que te comenté: Sistemas de abastecimiento y conducciones de agua de Emérita Augusta




> Conociendo a F. Lázaro, seguro que cerveza no os faltó...jejeje


El cuerpo necesita su combustible  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ivan-almeria

Hola, este soy yo en Riudecanyes



Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Hola Iván. Debo felicitarte por tu entrada en el foro y por el brillante futuro que le depara al mismo, con personas como tu que ya desde ahora mismo, se conciencian de la importancia que reside en lo que rodea a los embalses.
Claro que de ello también he de felicitar a tu padre , que ha sabido inculcar perfectamente dichos valores.
Fantástico Iván. Por supuesto que yo seré uno de los que sigan muy de cerca tus aportaciones a este que ya es tu foro.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Iván por la foto, aunque ya te teniamos fichado desde hace tiempo jejeje... pero no en este hilo.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Que buen futuro tiene el foro......tenemos una cantera  mejor que la de la Masia o la de Valdebebas.

Bienvenido campeón.

----------


## perdiguera

Y encima tiene pinta de espabilado.

----------


## REEGE

Ya está empezando a comprender la pasión de cualquiera que entra en EMBALSES.NET

----------


## juanluzon

> Ya está empezando a comprender la pasión de cualquiera que entra en EMBALSES.NET


Si esa estuvieras un poco mas hacia la izquieeda en la foto diria como dicen en estos lares "Se te cae la baba". Se te nota la lo feliz que te hace, disfrutalo y se que pronto los tendremos posteando por aqui.

Un saludo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Amigo Raúl... cuida ese "paquetillo" que llevas encima...

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena REEGE :Smile: 

Creo que el futuro del foro está asegurado. Cuando te quieras dar cuenta ya sólo serás un simple chófer de forero, te aseguro que sé lo que te digo :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que como el dicho "hasta que no se tienen no se sabe lo que se quieren".
No sé como saldrá, pero sueño con que sea una buena persona, un buen estudiante y la educación y el respeto por todo sean sus objetivos.
El sábado pasado que volvimos de excursión a La Cimbarra y no veáis la de gente que allí había!!
Ojala y disfrute con el medio ambiente y sea respetuoso con él.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola Ivan, no habia visto esta foto. Estas ya muy grande.
Tengo ganas de verte con esa equipacion del Almeria, y de volver a verte de nuevo con tu hermano y tus padres. un abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

Enhorabiuena Raul a de elpor ese nuevo miembro de esta pequeña comunidad. Cuida de Alex.
Un abrazo a los 3

----------


## frfmfrfm

Raúl, el pequeñín se ve bastante contento, seguro que le gustará la naturaleza.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he hecho una visita a Alqueva, que se encuentra en muy buen estado (ya os subiré el reportaje). Como iba solo, no había nadie más, no tenía espejo, ni trípode, ni disparador, solo pude hacerme este autorretrato, que espero que os guste:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

ceheginero joven (05-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (06-ene-2014),FEDE (09-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (05-ene-2014),HUESITO (07-ene-2014),perdiguera (05-ene-2014),REEGE (25-ene-2015),sergi1907 (05-ene-2014)

----------


## ben-amar

Hola a todos.  Os presento a la nueva "leona", es una mezcla de no se que con yorkshire.
Tiene ahora mismo casi los 2 meses y, en teoria, es de Jaime. Al final sera conmigo con quien recorra Iznajar y corra tras todo bicho, esta por ver si le gusta el agua como a su predecesora la genuina Loreta (II).
Esta es Loreta III

----------

FEDE (04-feb-2014),REEGE (25-ene-2015),santy (09-feb-2014),sergi1907 (04-feb-2014)

----------


## ben-amar

Archivo Adjunto 12687 Archivo Adjunto 12688 Archivo Adjunto 12689

Ya veremos con el tiempo como se porta, si sale anfibia o solo se queda en tierra.

----------


## perdiguera

Tenemos nueva loba, seguro que sale anfibia si desde pequeña le das embalses a todo tren.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ben no puedo ver el archivo, me imagino que será una perritas, pon unas fotos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Ben no puedo ver el archivo, me imagino que será una perritas, pon unas fotos.
> Un saludo.


Ve al mensaje 200 de este mismo hilo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...659#post127659

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Luján, parece pelibasta así que tiene posibilidades de ser anfibia.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## HUESITO

Muy linda, bienvenida.

----------


## santy

Que guapa que es, otra más a la peña.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Pablo, mi segundo hijo tambien hay que considerarlo miembro de ésta familia...jejeje
Espero que algunos miembros de los que aquí escriben... "den la cara"... :Embarrassment:

----------

embalses al 100% (07-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (25-ene-2015),FEDE (29-ene-2015),frfmfrfm (25-ene-2015),HUESITO (26-ene-2015),Los terrines (07-feb-2015),sergi1907 (25-ene-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya veo que el futuro lo tenemos asegurado jajajaja  :Embarrassment:

----------


## HUESITO

> Ya veo que el futuro lo tenemos asegurado jajajaja


Ademas, "metido en aguas"  :Smile: 
Enhorabuena.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que no he compartido por aquí que tengo un nuevo miembro en mi casa desde Octubre. Y que ahora mismo está aquí al lado mía atento a todos mis movimientos. Os presento a Batman:

----------

FEDE (07-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (07-feb-2015),Los terrines (07-feb-2015),REEGE (07-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Muy bonito.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

embalses al 100% (08-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Bueno hace unas semanas pude tomarme un café con Fede y aquí os muestro la mini kdd.

Buen chico éste Fede aunque es muy bético...jajaja

----------

F. Lázaro (18-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (18-dic-2015),titobcn (18-dic-2015)

----------


## titobcn

que buena gente se os ve FEDE y REEGE, algun dia nos conoceremos igual que los demas, de momento he conocido ha jlois y perdiguera y muy pero que muy bien.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Doy fe que son dos tíos cojonudos, qué bien os veo. A ver si nos vemos pronto de nuevo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El pasado 26 de junio me hice un autorretrato, aunque no se si lo podréis ver bien, porque está muy ampliado: os lo pongo en dos formatos, 3 por 2 y 1 por 1:





Un cordial saludo.

P.D.: tampoco esta vez  tenía espejo, ni trípode, ni disparador.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (04-jul-2016),HUESITO (29-jun-2016),JMTrigos (28-jun-2016),Jonasino (29-jun-2016),perdiguera (28-jun-2016),sergi1907 (28-jun-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

A-CO-JO-NAN-TE. Este foro debería tener una calle con nombre Los Terrines.
¿Qué bicho era?

----------


## Los terrines

> A-CO-JO-NAN-TE. Este foro debería tener una calle con nombre Los Terrines.
> ¿Qué bicho era?


Muchas gracias, perdiguera; era un aguililla calzada en su modalidad pálida.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias, ahora las conozco de cerca. Muy de cerca. Casi las puedo mirar a los ojos. Ja ja, ja

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espectacular los terrines. ¿Te dejó que te acercaras tanto? Qué raro... o ya te conoce bien y sabe que no hay peligro jeje

----------


## Los terrines

> Espectacular los terrines. ¿Te dejó que te acercaras tanto? Qué raro... o ya te conoce bien y sabe que no hay peligro jeje


Federico, me dejó que me acercara a menos de 6 metros, creo que porque estaba enferma o herida (también podría tratarse de un ejemplar muy joven y más confiado); era a última hora de la tarde, y volví a cercarme al amanecer y ya no se encotraba en la zona, donde no había rastro de plumas por lo que no parece que hubiera muerto ni sido presa de un depredador.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

